# Euro-bracing



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Good day everyone,

I want to euro-brace my 4' glass aquarium and will appreciate guidance on how to do it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Are you sure? Euro bracing makes the use of some filters problematic. Perhaps a central brace might be more practical. Euro bracing is basically running a 1 1/2" or 2" strip of glass the length of the long sides, on the top of the glass. Usually the ends are also done. The braces can be set inside the top edge rather than on top if preferred. On a 4' tank you would still want a centre brace if you are planning to use glass lids.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks.

What do you say about the width of the center brace?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you are adding a centre brace alone, I would suggest 3'' to 4" in width. It should be at least as thick as the tank glass. My experience has been that it is much easier to get a good bond if the glass brace sits on top of the vertical pains rather than set down inside the front an back panes. The reason is that it is difficult to apply the silicone inside and have it stay and connect well with the brace when you set it in.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks BillD.

BTW how far is Whitby from GTA?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

My newest 55 had somewhat of a euro brace. I got the tank from Petco's $1/gallon sale. I had to cut the brace out where I needed to put a HOB. Was kind of frustrating.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

monisaab said:


> Thanks BillD.
> 
> BTW how far is Whitby from GTA?


Whitby is part of GTA, about 50 km east of Toronto


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

RRasco said:


> My newest 55 had somewhat of a euro brace. I got the tank from Petco's $1/gallon sale. I had to cut the brace out where I needed to put a HOB. Was kind of frustrating.


I'm not quite sure what you are talking about is considered "Euro Bracing" a tank....

more likely.. what you might be referring to is just the plastic tank trim molding around the top and bottom edge of the tank...

This is what "Euro Bracing" a tank is.....

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... 9,r:19,s:0


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you cichlid_baby.

BillD I will try & visit you the next time I am in Toronto, hopefully sometime in the second half of this year... That is if thats OK with you...


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey there, monisaab. I will be doing my 75 w/something along the lines of bracing, many other projects going on...fish-house, algae scrubber for nitrates, that other forum, blah blah blah


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

all the best iwade4fish...


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

cichlid_baby said:


> I'm not quite sure what you are talking about is considered "Euro Bracing" a tank....
> 
> more likely.. what you might be referring to is just the plastic tank trim molding around the top and bottom edge of the tank...
> 
> ...


Since the thread is dug up anyways...

I know what euro bracing is. My tank had the original black plastic trim, but it had somewhat of a euro brace style to it. I have several other 55s and they don't have this type of trim. I agree it would be better identified as an odd shaped trim, none the less it reminded me of a euro brace.


----------

